# index.php wird nicht angezeigt



## fatmaddin2000 (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe nach dem Perfect Server Tutorial einen Ubuntu 10.04 mit ISPConfig auf ein bestehendes Debian Squeeze System als Slave installiert. Auf dem Ubuntu habe ich das Problem, dass bei einigen Domains oder Subdomains oder Unterordnern 404er Fehler kommen mit 


> The requested URL /unterordner/unterordner/index.php was not found on this server.


Die index.php ist defintiv drin und wenn ich sie direkt aufrufe, wird sie auch geladen. Es betrifft nicht alle Domains oder Subdomains. Ich kann nicht feststellen, warum es bei dem einen klappt und bei dem anderen nicht. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass die index.php's richtig programmiert sind, da sie bzw. die entsprechenden Seiten auf einem anderen Server problemlos liefen. Es ist halt sehr komisch, warum es bei der einen index Datei läuft und bei der anderen nicht. 

Habt ihr eine Lösung? Braucht ihr noch irgendwelche Infos?

MfG


----------



## fatmaddin2000 (15. Juli 2011)

Ich habe jetzt herausgefunden, dass es am Unterordner liegt. Also wenn ich die Index-PHP in den Root der jeweiligen Fomsin lege und diese nicht auf einen Unterordner redirecten lasse, wird die Index.php geladen.

Wie kann ich einstellen, dass egal wohin weitergeleitet wird die index.php geladen werden soll?


----------



## Till (16. Juli 2011)

Überprüf mal bitte, ob Du in irgendeinem der Unterordner eine .htaccess Datei hast, welche den Directory Index umkonfiguriert.

Und wie genau leitest Du denn um? Denn wenn Du von einer Umleitung in ISPConfig sprichts, dann handelt es sich um eine Verzeichnisumleitung und keine Umleitung auf eine Datei. Du musst als Umleitungsziel also ein Verzeichnis und nicht Dateinamen angeben.


----------



## fatmaddin2000 (16. Juli 2011)

Also da sind htaccess Files drin, aber die gleichen Files sind auf einem alten System auch gelaufen. 

Ich hab natürlich schon versucht die Dateien rauszunehmen. Bei der ein oder anderen Seite funktioniert's. Bei einigen anderen wird zwar die Hauptseite geladen, jedoch bei klick irgendeines internen Links kommt wieder die 404.


----------



## Till (16. Juli 2011)

Du kannst keine .htaccess Dateien in Verbindung mit Verzeichnisumleitungen verwenden, da es sich bei einer verzeichnisumleitung auch um eine apache rewrite Rule handelt, und apache dann durcheinaderkommen kann.

Am Besteb verwendest Du keine Verzeichnisumleitungen wenn es z.B. um subdomains geht sondern Du legst stattdessen eine neue Webseit für die Subdomain an, so wie es im ISPConfig Handbuch steht.


----------



## fatmaddin2000 (18. Juli 2011)

-herzlichen Dank. Hab das jetzt erst mal so gelöst.


----------

